# application/x-mplayer2 missing. How to fix?



## cartrider (Feb 19, 2007)

First, I would like to know how to read the replies/responses/answers to the questions. Can't seem to see where I find them. 2nd I do have a problem using Mozilla and this missing plug in. Can you help me. I am new here. Thanks


----------



## Xperience (Feb 13, 2007)

Please download the following zip file:

Download application-mplayer2.zip from http://h1.ripway.com/ipbcode/applicationx-mplayer2.zip

After download, extract (unzip) the contents to your desktop, and then move the two extracted (unzipped) files to the Firefox Plugins directory. It should be located in the Firefox or Mozilla folder in X:\Program Files, where *X* is the drive Windows is installed on.

After doing this, you will need to restart your computer, and then start Firefox again.


----------



## cartrider (Feb 19, 2007)

Xperience said:


> Please download the following zip file:
> 
> Download application-mplayer2.zip from http://h1.ripway.com/ipbcode/applicationx-mplayer2.zip
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Xperience. I downloaded them but when I tried to extract the mpdsplay.dll gave me an Error 80004005. I tried it twice with the same error. Any ideas?

GQ


----------



## Xperience (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, you tried to unzip the file and it gave you an error?


----------



## adssaini (Nov 28, 2007)

the file is missing...

the new WMP player on web sites doesn't play on my computer. I have WMP 11 on my comp..but still facing problems.

Can u help me..


----------

